# Oily hair and best leave on collar



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

To those who are used to grooming challenges, I have two questions. 

First, what can I use to get rid of oily hair ? Merlin has been on " Surolan " for his ear infection and this stuff is oily and it has rubbed over the ears which have rubbed over the chest area and front paws. I gave him a bath today (soft oatmeal shampoo) and realized after he was fried that he had 2/3 fluffy part of the body and 1/3 oily part ! Also, are there any shampoos foe enhancing color ? Merlin is apricot.

Second, what is the best leave on collar not to damage the hair and leave a big trace in the neck ? I take it off at night but he needs it during the day, just in case he gets out unsupervised, as a precaution.

Here he is after his bath.

Thanks !


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

For the oil, I use Dawn dishwashing soap.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks N2 Mischief ! Does it have to be Dawn, or another kind would do ?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dawn (original blue formula) is the soap of choice because it does the best job and is the least harmful to the skin. It has been used for many many years on birds and animals harmed by oil spills!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, what Molly said. Also, the hair around the ears that is super oily....apply the Dawn undiluted, you won't need a lot. Then use your comb to comb through the hair with the soap in. This will help get the soap all the way to the skin.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Look for a rolled leather collar as a leave on, I think it won't make a dent at all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you all ! I've got the answers I was looking for. Now I have to go shopping for a collar tomorrow... (Yeah !)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Thank you all ! I've got the answers I was looking for. Now I have to go shopping for a collar tomorrow... (Yeah !)



I did not get their rolled leather, but the wide leather, and was so pleased with the quality that I ordered a couple more. Takes about a week for delivery.
http://collardirect.com


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I have been looking for that sort of collar for years, TP! Which style did you get? The plain would-be-padded-if-it-were-bigger, or the greyhound style? I can see an order for matching sets on the horizon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but I have been looking for that sort of collar for years, TP! Which style did you get? The plain would-be-padded-if-it-were-bigger, or the greyhound style? I can see an order for matching sets on the horizon!



I got the martingale collar, or I should say I got collars - bought one off Ebay and then ordered 4 more from their website because I liked them so much! 
Really high quality leather, and the smallest collar is the absolute perfect fit for Timi, and nicely padded - no choking even when she gets excited and pulls, but annoying enough that she quickly let's up pressure!
If you are ordering a few, speak to the owner, and they will reduce the shipping.
Some matching leashes are on my list, but I have to tighten my belt to cover Timi's procedures at the Vet. But I loved the collars for her so much, I just had to make sure to get a few for her right away!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I got the martingale collar, or I should say I got collars - bought one off Ebay and then ordered 4 more from their website because I liked them so much!
> Really high quality leather, and the smallest collar is the absolute perfect fit for Timi, and nicely padded - no choking even when she gets excited and pulls, but annoying enough that she quickly let's up pressure!
> If you are ordering a few, speak to the owner, and they will reduce the shipping.
> Some matching leashes are on my list, but I have to tighten my belt to cover Timi's procedures at the Vet. But I loved the collars for her so much, I just had to make sure to get a few for her right away!


Do you know if they ship to Canada ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It looks as if they are based in Ukraine, so I am guessing that they ship to most countries. The matching sets with 6 foot leads look perfect...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Checked one of their Ebay listings for shipping, and this is what it says :
Shipping to: Worldwide
Excludes: Africa, Central America and Caribbean, South America, Bulgaria, Italy

I was surprised how quickly it got to me in the USA!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> It looks as if they are based in Ukraine, so I am guessing that they ship to most countries. The matching sets with 6 foot leads look perfect...



I like a 1" lead, so I am going to have to order separately for those.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Their colors are really are as vibrant as in the pictures!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh Dechi, Merlin is such a cutie pie! No wonder the oily skin bothers you! 

I was giving Paddy ear ointment too (for the same reason) and my groomer also suggested original blue Dawn. She said said just a little will work wonders (and she reminded me to plug his ears with cotton). I've also heard the same advice for bathing cats, a much more perilous adventure! :fear:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PaddysMom said:


> Oh Dechi, Merlin is such a cutie pie! No wonder the oily skin bothers you!
> 
> I was giving Paddy ear ointment too (for the same reason) and my groomer also suggested original blue Dawn. She said said just a little will work wonders (and she reminded me to plug his ears with cotton). I've also heard the same advice for bathing cats, a much more perilous adventure! :fear:


Thanks PaddysMom ! I will try Dawn on his mext bath, next week when he's finished the ear treatment. I also put cotton in his ears now for his bath. I didn't do it the first time, heck I think I even put water directly in the ear canal, I think I read that somewhere. It's probably the reason for his ear infections...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Thanks PaddysMom ! I will try Dawn on his mext bath, next week when he's finished the ear treatment. I also put cotton in his ears now for his bath. I didn't do it the first time, heck I think I even put water directly in the ear canal, I think I read that somewhere. It's probably the reason for his ear infections...



Well, to tell you the truth, there is some disagreement on that fact. Even though Vets have told me this is crazy, I purposely run water into my girls ears when they are in the bath. Then I let them shake vigorously as soon as they get out of the tub, and the clean/dry the ears with q-tips. I don't use any product in their ears, and I don't pluck, I just make sure that the hair does not bunch up in the ears and trim off what sticks out. 
It may have to do with how often I bath them, every 5-7 days for Timi, and every 1-2 weeks for Teaka, but my girls have absolutely perfect ears, never a hint of a problem! And they have pretty tiny ear canals - when I saw Timi's I thought uh-oh - really tiny and very hairy, this is going to be a problem, but knock wood, they having been perfect using my method!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well, to tell you the truth, there is some disagreement on that fact. Even though Vets have told me this is crazy, I purposely run water into my girls ears when they are in the bath. Then I let them shake vigorously as soon as they get out of the tub, and the clean/dry the ears with q-tips. I don't use any product in their ears, and I don't pluck, I just make sure that the hair does not bunch up in the ears and trim off what sticks out.
> It may have to do with how often I bath them, every 5-7 days for Timi, and every 1-2 weeks for Teaka, but my girls have absolutely perfect ears, never a hint of a problem! And they have pretty tiny ear canals - when I saw Timi's I thought uh-oh - really tiny and very hairy, this is going to be a problem, but knock wood, they having been perfect using my method!


Your way works because you leave no water in the ear. I didn't dry it, so that must have been my problem. Thanks for the input.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My daughter works at a groom shop. They pour cleaner into the ear and smush it around and let it sit for a few minutes. Then during the bath they let warm water run in the ears. Then after the bath they wipe with cotton and then put in some other stuff that helps dry it out. 

Misha's ears are very lightly plucked only when they get bad. They are otherwise trimmed and shaved around the opening.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

PLEASE do not use dawn regularly! I suppose if you're desperate, once or twice might not hurt. But it's really not good for their skin or coat. :afraid:

Ask your groomer what degreaser they use. The one we use at my shop works 100 times better than dawn.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

kmart said:


> PLEASE do not use dawn regularly! I suppose if you're desperate, once or twice might not hurt. But it's really not good for their skin or coat. :afraid:
> 
> Ask your groomer what degreaser they use. The one we use at my shop works 100 times better than dawn.


What is the product you use at your shop ?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I find working at groom shops that often dog shampoos were harsher. Dawn is very gentle or they couldn't use it on sea birds after oil spills. The worst shampoo we used was called Dr Flea. Labeled as all natural, gentle enough to use regularly. Yet everyone who used it at the shop would have a horrible itchy rash on our arms.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Dish Soap As a Dog Shampoo?

Dish soap is NOT gentle. Gentle soap does not remove grease. It IS non-toxic to their skin and won't hurt them if used infrequently. 

There are groomers who do not use quality shampoos and once in a while, a shampoo will show up that is supposedly high quality, but isn't. Quality dog shampoo is infinitely more beneficial than dish soap. That being said, I have used hypoallergenic shampoo on dogs that made my own skin very rashy. However, the dogs' coat and skin stays healthy and isn't irritated. Humans and dogs have very different PH levels and chemical tolerances. That is why we don't recommend using baby shampoo, either. 

We use Bark 2 Basics Citrus Plus and Chubbs bars. I would definitely recommend the Chubbs bars first, because I'm not sure where to get Bark 2 Basics? I haven't ever ordered it myself. The Chubbs bars are also hypoallergenic, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Psst guys you're not supposed to wash the dog with the dish soap, just soften the water to make the coat thoroughly wet quickly and to reduce the amount of the dog shampoo you need to use to get everything soaped up.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think anybody is suggesting the regular use of Dawn in place of shampoo. The question was how to get the oily medication out of the coat. Dog shampoos are meant to NOT strip oils. Using Dawn to get out the oil is fine!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I did not get their rolled leather, but the wide leather, and was so pleased with the quality that I ordered a couple more. Takes about a week for delivery.
> Collars, leashes, harnesses, matching sets, muzzles, puller - CollarDirect.com


I ordered a rolled leather orange collar, size XXXS. Can't wait to get it, will be at least 3-4 weeks to get to Canada !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This study totally dispels the shampoo myths!!:aetsch:

The pH of Pet & Human Shampoos / BBirds Groom Blog
BBird's GroomBlog: The pH of Pet & Human Shampoos


OF course the pet industry want you to buy their products!!!!LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I ordered a rolled leather orange collar, size XXXS. Can't wait to get it, will be at least 3-4 weeks to get to Canada !



Hope it fits! The xxs in the Martengdale is the same measurements and is a perfect fit for Timi. But she has a few inches of coat on her neck too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> This study totally dispels the shampoo myths!!:aetsch:
> 
> The pH of Pet & Human Shampoos / BBirds Groom Blog
> BBird's GroomBlog: The pH of Pet & Human Shampoos
> ...



I am glad to hear that because Timi does best exclusively using a human shampoo.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hope it fits! The xxs in the Martengdale is the same measurements and is a perfect fit for Timi. But she has a few inches of coat on her neck too.


Hum, you're scaring me... His neck is 7 inches and the collar is for 7-9,5 inches. I figured it would. What is Timi's neck size ? Merlin is very petite, though tall.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Hum, you're scaring me... His neck is 7 inches and the collar is for 7-9,5 inches. I figured it would. What is Timi's neck size ? Merlin is very petite, though tall.



7-9.5 should cover the average Toy Poodle if he does not have too much coat. 
It is difficult to measure them because of the hair, but I would guess that Timi's neck is about 7.5" and Teaka's 9.5"
The bigger problem that I have is with the winter snow suits that I like for Timi - all that coat makes the proper length ones too tight in the chest, but the next size up is way to huge on her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> 7-9.5 should cover the average Toy Poodle if he does not have too much coat.
> It is difficult to measure them because of the hair, but I would guess that Timi's neck is about 7.5" and Teaka's 9.5"
> The bigger problem that I have is with the winter snow suits that I like for Timi - all that coat makes the proper length ones too tight in the chest, but the next size up is way to huge on her.


Ok, I'll just get the next size when his coat has grown, if need be.

I won't be using winter coats, so no problem there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Ok, I'll just get the next size when his coat has grown, if need be.
> 
> I won't be using winter coats, so no problem there.



You are lucky, my girls are so tough to fit even when I had three, I would get a new outfit delivered, and it wouldn't fit any one of them right!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You are lucky, my girls are so tough to fit even when I had three, I would get a new outfit delivered, and it wouldn't fit any one of them right!


Well, I prefer no coat if the dog has a lot of hair. I have a coat for my Chihuahua, but rarely use it. She will go outside even in the worst temperatures and lots of snow. Of course we check her and let her in as soon as she's done. She doesn't go on walks in the winter. Too cold for her. But Merlin will.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Our chihuahua HATEs the cold. He will run out and go potty and RUN back in a dive under a blanket shaking. Now mind you we live in Southern California and the low's MAY occasionally dip into the 30's but rarely. It's funny how different breeds are! lol


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is goes as low as -40. On these days, she makes it really fast, and we don't let her more than 1-2 minutes because it's really, really cold !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hope it fits! The xxs in the Martengdale is the same measurements and is a perfect fit for Timi. But she has a few inches of coat on her neck too.


Well, I got it today and it doesn't fit ! I can barely tighten it and he would be almost choked if I left it on...

I am not a happy camper. I followed the instructions given carefully and even measured twice. I will write to them and see what they say.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Well, I got it today and it doesn't fit ! I can barely tighten it and he would be almost choked if I left it on...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a happy camper. I followed the instructions given carefully and even measured twice. I will write to them and see what they say.



Oh darn it! I hope they help you out. They offered me to exchange the red one I got because it was more like orange, but I didn't bother taking them up on it.
It is nice quality though isn't it?
The pink one.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, it is good quality ! And it only took 11 days to get here so I was impressed with that.

It doesn't fit my Chihuahua either, or I would have kept it. Yours look good on Timi !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I sent the measurements for martingale collars for my two - one measurement for round the neck and one for over the ears - and got their advice. Just as well I did, as I would have chosen a size too small!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Yes, it is good quality ! And it only took 11 days to get here so I was impressed with that.
> 
> It doesn't fit my Chihuahua either, or I would have kept it. Yours look good on Timi !



Not as pretty as her 100 blingy collars, but it is def. more functional for her at this stage of the game - sort of like half-way between a choke collar and a regular collar - not painful, but uncomfortable enough that she does not want to do a continuous pull on it, and not going to choke her when she does a brief pull on it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> I sent the measurements for martingale collars for my two - one measurement for round the neck and one for over the ears - and got their advice. Just as well I did, as I would have chosen a size too small!



I was really lucky, for once I got something that was a perfect fit for Timi - most of the time she is annoyingly right between sizes, but the smallest martingale is absolutely perfect for her - just gets over her head, and even with her coat, leaves just the perfect two inches for it too cinch, so it doesn't hang off her when it is loose.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I should have done what fjm did !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi said:


> What is the product you use at your shop ?


Groomer's Choice is your source for Bark 2k Basics :
Bark 2 Basics Shampoo & Conditioner | GroomersChoice.com

Chubbs bars indeed are formulated to remove grease because they were developed for cats, who tend to have oilier coats.

But many pet shampoos should help with this. Personally I would contact Groomer's Choice and order a 16oz. bottle of Coat Handler Clarifying Shampoo (which incidentally, I intend to do very shortly, along with placing an order for my next gallon of Coat Handler Maintenance Shampoo--which works wonderfully on my own hair as well as that of my Tpoo). Hmmmm, it looks like they may not offer that in the 16oz. size any longer... Well, I would ask them anyway. Call though. They are super nice on the phone. And if they don't, likely there are orphan bottles on amazon.com or at dog shows in your area.

Failing that, Earthbath's Hypoallergenic yellow label shampoo actually seems to me more of a deep-ish cleansing shampoo than one might think from that name, and it will be available locally in pet supply stores. Maybe the better bet...

Just remember, always always dilute pet shampoos prior to applying them .


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you StreetCar, I'll check into that ! I don't like the shampoo I have right now, I need a new one. i wonder how much the shipping would be to Canada, though.

I bathed Merlin using Dawn Liquid like it was suggested, for the oily parts of his body only, and it worked, but I won't be using that again.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi, when you see Itzaclip on, I'd ask her for shampoo suggestions as well as suppliers since she's in Canada. I'm sure there are local providers and local products which are wonderful. I keep forgetting you're Canadian for some inexplicable reason, and it's right there in your info. DUH! Or a local groom shop--many have a retail section and might be delighted to advise you.

You might consider an oily hair shampoo intended for humans, well diluted. I'd put the warm solution straight on Merlin without wetting him first. Wouldn't hurt to condition afterwards, I don't imagine.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Streetcar said:


> Dechi, when you see Itzaclip on, I'd ask her for shampoo suggestions as well as suppliers since she's in Canada. I'm sure there are local providers and local products which are wonderful. I keep forgetting you're Canadian for some inexplicable reason, and it's right there in your info. DUH! Or a local groom shop--many have a retail section and might be delighted to advise you.
> 
> You might consider an oily hair shampoo intended for humans, well diluted. I'd put the warm solution straight on Merlin without wetting him first. Wouldn't hurt to condition afterwards, I don't imagine.


Www.Canadiangroomingdistributor.Com carries k9 competition and Soos Dead Sea products.. I use both in my salon. Actually for cyphers last groom when I put him into a conti I used Soos mud shampoo. 
For the greasy ears, sprinkle baking soda directly on them and allow to sit for few minutes, you can add baking soda to any product to change the pH and make it stronger. Always mix a little bit of shampoo and apply to DRY dog, otherwise if you wet down the dog first, oil and water don't mix and you are preventing product from penetrating as fast. 
If trying to clean a oily area, pay attention to the properties of the shampoo you use. Choose a clarifying or non conditioning. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

